# March Photo Contest - Run-Off Poll



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

all 3 are great. but with only 3 to pick from it's still not easy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

All three photos are terrific. Very difficult to choose a winner.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Eeny meeny miny moe....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> all 3 are great. but with only 3 to pick from it's still not easy.


 
It sure is, they're all fantastic pictures. 

Love them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heeheee - I repicked the SAME one I voted in the monthly poll. But all three are great pics - good luck guys<:


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh dear. It seems we now have a 2-way tie developing here. These photos are just too good to choose just one!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*Le bump* 
Less than 1 day left to vote.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos. Difficult to choose but I did


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Where do u vote at


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

At the very top of this thread, you should see the names of the three contestants, with a radio button beside each name. Select the one you like best and click on the "Vote" button. That's all.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BUMP* Only 1 hour left to vote.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a winner! Congratulations, Gwen - you get to pick a theme for April. PM coming your way.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats to Gwen! All of the photos were great  So hard to choose!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow! Thanks. There were so many wonderful photos that I'm delighted that Maddie is this "Miss March' pinup. 

She's overwhelmed by the support and wants to thank her makeup artist and her hair dresser and all the people who helped her become the poster girl that she is, at least for this month!


----------

